# 2009 IASCA West Coast Point Series



## SoCalSQ (Oct 7, 2008)

IASCA West Coast Point Series​

Dates: March 28th 2009 to November 30th 2009

To Qualify: Participants must be current members of IASCA in good standing. Participants must REGISTER for the point series, which is $10. To do so contact me at [email protected] or by phone at (909) 816 2640 or you can register at the events.

Events that count towards points: Any IASCA event that is promoted by me (Todd Woodworth) which falls between the dates listed above.

Eligible classes: SQc1 –SQi Rookie – SQi Amateur – Sqi Pro

Rules:

1.)	Participants at events will receive points for 1st-10th place finishes at IASCA events. Points awarded will be as follows:

1st Place	10 points	
2nd Place 9 points	
3rd Place	8 points
4th Place	7 points	
5th Place	6 points
6th Place	5 points
7th Place	4 points
8th Place	3 points
9th Place	2 points
10th Place 1 points


2.)	Only points accrued from March 28th 2009 to November 30th 2009 will be counted towards the competitors point totals.

3.)	Winners will be announced on the IASCA website on December 1st 2009.

4.)	Cash and prizes will be awarded at the following show at Audio Shoppe December 7th 2009.

5.)	Judges will receive 10 points for judging a show.

Prizes:
There will be a minimum of $125 cash for 1st place, $85 for 2nd place, and $45 for 3rd place. That is over $1000.00 in cash prizes alone.

Prizes consisting of audio gear will be announced later in the year once sponsors have gotten back to me. Manufacturer sponsored gear will also be given out to 1st-3rd place finishers in addition to cash.


----------

